# Spam Protection: Dovecot/Postfix/MySQL/Postfixadmin

## Sakkath

Anyone have a good HOWTO for installing spam protection on a Dovecot/Postfix/MySQL/Postfixadmin setup?  I want greylisting, spamassassin, virus scanning, blacklists (like the RBLs I use for BOPM [Spamhaus, EFnet's RBL, etc].)  I want all the good stuff!!!  All the other mail systems seem to list every possible spam protection, spamassassin, amavisd, pyzor, dcc, razor, postgrey  :Smile: .

----------

## fembot

A dovecot HOWTO using dspam is here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Secure_Mail_Server_using_Dovecot.

There are a few of them on the gentoo-wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com - have a look at them and see which suits you best.

----------

## Sakkath

I'd like more than dspam.  I'm not even sure the dspam is working correctly because it's so quiet in the background.  I have recently gotten a lot of spam for sakkath@sakkath.com.  It used to be on a different host and I guess they had better spam filters because I hardly got any but now I keep getting some for free Vista, etc.

Maybe, since the spam works on the MTA side and not the Dovecot side, I can base it off the postfix/courier-imap setup with all the spam utils on gentoo-wiki.  That's what I might do.

----------

## Sakkath

I can use SpamAsassin, Razor, Pyzor, DCC, and greylisting along with dspam? I'm not even sure if my dspam works correctly, I still get a bunch of spam!

----------

## elgato319

All you need to have is amavisd integrated into postfix. It doesn't matter which mail backend follows.

There is good tutorial an amavis configuration, although it's not gentoo related.

http://www.flakshack.com/anti-spam/wiki/index.php

Greylisting with postfix no problem when using postgrey. Just emerge and follow the instructions.

The E-Mails will go like this:

Postfix->Postgrey->AmavisD(using RBLs, Spamassassin, Antivir, ...)->back to Postfix->Dovecot

----------

## Sakkath

Thanks a lot for the reply.

I don't have amavisd-new but I do have dspam, how can I test if dspam and dspam-web is working properly?

For the rest of the utilities, I'll check out that howto, thanks very much.

----------

## Sakkath

Bump.

----------

